# Graphite Classical Drawings - By Andreea



## Nebunu Cristiana

Hello,this is the second post about my daughter's work,Andreea,who's 13 years old. She made some classical drawings which we would like to show you and receive your opinions about them.She likes to draw classical figures taught by herself.She finds her inspiration from older,famous artists and she would like to follow their steps as she already started painting in oil aswell. Thank you for your time!


----------



## Susan Mulno

Welcome! 

Your daughter has a great future in art if she does this well at thirteen!


----------



## Nebunu Cristiana

Thank you!


----------



## Nebunu Cristiana

She was born in July 2003 and her first serious drawing was made after she moved in Uk , in 2014.


----------



## dickhutchings

I hope this isn't the last we'll see of her work. She's very good.


----------



## KacperMichalczuk

To help beginners from comment section I can show you how I learned drawing. Two years ago I started this course https://drawing-session.com It changed my entire way of drawing. Thanks to this course I started smoothly and improved my drawing skills to place where I am now. 

This is a great little course to get your brain flowing if you're interested in mixed media drawing/illustration. I think it could bring out the artist in anyone no matter your skilled level. Most of the projects work with crayons, pastels, pencils, and watercolors.

It asks you to use a lot of summertime plein air subjects, which could either be a hindrance or inspiration, depending on your mindset. You might have to get a little creative depending on where you live, but I think that's true for any type of art.

The instructions are quite open-ended and not very detailed, which is my main gripe. A bit more explanation into the process of each piece would be nice rather than just "Sit down at your favorite city spot and put some lines on the paper. Hey, you've got yourself some art." But there are lots of fun ideas and techniques to play around with on your own that you don't normally see in art courses/classes.


----------



## LeeTuck

KacperMichalczuk said:


> To help beginners from comment section I can show you how I learned drawing. Two years ago I started this course https://drawing-session.com It changed my entire way of drawing. Thanks to this course I started smoothly and improved my drawing skills to place where I am now.
> 
> This is a great little course to get your brain flowing if you're interested in mixed media drawing/illustration. I think it could bring out the artist in anyone no matter your skilled level. Most of the projects work with crayons, pastels, pencils, and watercolors.
> 
> It asks you to use a lot of summertime plein air subjects, which could either be a hindrance or inspiration, depending on your mindset. You might have to get a little creative depending on where you live, but I think that's true for any type of art.
> 
> The instructions are quite open-ended and not very detailed, which is my main gripe. A bit more explanation into the process of each piece would be nice rather than just "Sit down at your favorite city spot and put some lines on the paper. Hey, you've got yourself some art." But there are lots of fun ideas and techniques to play around with on your own that you don't normally see in art courses/classes.


oh i also learn my artwork from https://vincelow.com.my/ he is the big inspiration to me... This is my favourite artwork that is drawn by him... What do u think?


----------

